# Helmet cams?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

For those of you that are posting all those videos, what kind of helmet camera do you use? I would love to compare different ones. Do you have links you can share? How do you like yours?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to do all my videoing with a still camera in video mode, held in my hand. I now am the proud owner of a GoPro Hero 2, which has been amazing. There was a bit of a learning curve as I figured out the beeps and modes, but now I have it down and its been a blast.

I do have to say the "waterproof" case has not been so, so not sure that I would take it swimming as they advertise.. but the camera hasn't had any issues with the rain or dense fog, other than condensation forming inside the case and making the picture spotty (aggravating, but fixed with wiping out the case with a towel).

It deals with the rocking/shaking motion of riding well, though I suspect anything would be better than my hand-held camera. :lol: It does well with the light to dark transitions of sun to shade nicely too.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the Contour Roam and while you can't see any of the video on a playback, it has to be uploaded to a computer, I like the videos. When I first got it the audio wasn't very good at all. With a download of software it had a huge improvement. I like that it is a wide angle camera. It will mount to a helmet and can be set at different angles.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Do these cameras have an image stabilizer built in, or is just that your head is pretty steady? I have used a simple hand-held camera, but you could get sea sick watching the video! I'm starting to do research to figure out what kind of camera I should take on my GWT trip.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with the hand held how a person can get seasick watching the vids LOL
I would love to have a helmet cam!! A friend got one a few years ago that could clip on a cap too but there was a wire that came down where you could start/stop it, does that one have a wire too.....love the vids you posted!


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Phantom great video. It looked like you were going to loose your head under that tunnel !!
Does your horse wear bells or is that your tack ?

I was looking at the Contour because the profile is smaller. There is also a new company coming out with one that will compete with the Go Pro.. should be on the market soon, but I forgot the name of the company.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You could try and win a GoPro by entering their daily give away GoPro Everything We Make Daily Giveaway


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

thenrie said:


> Do these cameras have an image stabilizer built in, or is just that your head is pretty steady?


There is am image stabilizer, as my head is far from steady. I never realized how much I look around and down and allover the place until I rode with the helmet-cam. If only my trainer all those years ago had known yelling "look up" wasn't the key.. attaching a camera to my helmet was!! 




Pattilou said:


> Phantom great video. It looked like you were going to loose your head under that tunnel !!
> Does your horse wear bells or is that your tack ?


I wear bells on both sides of my breastcollar when I am riding during hunting season or riding on multi-use trails. While you would think hoofbeats would cause people to turn around and notice, I have not found that to be the case and have "snuck" up on people when riding without the bells.. but people notice Santa Claus is coming!! :lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

trying to embed a video!

http://contour.com/stories/helmet-cam-is-fairly-steady--3?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

finally got it right!


----------



## Stay at home mommy (Sep 25, 2012)

I got these for skiing, haven't tried them on the horses yet though. I know they take awesome videos! 

ZEAL Optics Announces Availability of Revolutionary ZEAL iON HD Video Camera Goggle | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Stay at home mommy said:


> I got these for skiing, haven't tried them on the horses yet though. I know they take awesome videos!
> 
> ZEAL Optics Announces Availability of Revolutionary ZEAL iON HD Video Camera Goggle | TransWorld SNOWboarding


I'm saving my money for a Go Pro 3!!!
I see you are in Manitoba too....where abouts are you?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My nephew who is a professional flat tracker will sometimes wear a Go Pro on him helmet to take us along for the ride!


----------



## Stay at home mommy (Sep 25, 2012)

Thunderspark said:


> I'm saving my money for a Go Pro 3!!!
> I see you are in Manitoba too....where abouts are you?


We live out in the country, about half an hour away from Brandon.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anybody tried the Sports Vue Cameras?

This is their top of the line. Maybe a little too big for mounting to a cowboy hat. But should be easy to mount to a pole.
1080p Waterproof action camera with LCD screen and handheld rf remote

They also have a line of bullet cameras that are cheaper and smaller


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> Has anybody tried the Sports Vue Cameras?
> 
> This is their top of the line. Maybe a little too big for mounting to a cowboy hat. But should be easy to mount to a pole.
> 1080p Waterproof action camera with LCD screen and handheld rf remote
> ...


Hey, if you figure out how to attach one of those to a head wearing a cowboy hat, let me know! Otherwise, it would have to be attached to a pack horse somehow. Maybe I could rig up some sort of light-weight mounting pole that could be mounted on top of a pack saddle after it is packed. Buckle it to a strap or something.

What I really want, though, is one of those that James Bond wears, about the size of a button, that records full HD 1080P in 3D and 7.1 Surround-Sound! I never figured out where they hide the batteries for those darn things!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This is in the size you want Henri But it's not HD

World's Smallest Helmet Cam


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

720X480 is good video for the computer, but it's quite fuzzy when you put it on a TV screen. It is likely that by the time I take my big trip, the size issue will be much better for the HD cameras. I think I'll wait and see. The tech stuff will be what I buy last before I head out.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Phantom I got the same camera that you have, going on recommendations from others. Use the chest halter and had issues with the videos freezing up. What settings do you use on your camera?
You all have inspired me to download the footage I took on a pack trip in November. If it's any good I'll post.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Stay at home mommy said:


> We live out in the country, about half an hour away from Brandon.


We're just outside of Brandon also, between Kemnay and Alexander, south of the highway....


----------

